# Going Grey



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

At what age did your Golden start getting the grey fur on its face and body?

Tucker is now 5 and his face still looks pretty young but he has a bit of grey coming on face but he has TONS of grey on his back.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna started going grey after her fourth birthday ;-( She will be five in February. Seems a bit too early.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My heart dog Sandy was just 4 when she started to turn gray. I thought that was way too early....by the time she went to the Bridge at 12 her face was all gray and her back was turning gray too.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's interesting! I may take a picture of Tucker's back, it has a lot of white!

His face, not so much. His nose is a little whiter, and his eyelashes/lids seem to be starting.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny started graying just after his 4th birthday. He's pretty gray now and will turn 5 next month.

Jasper is 6 1/2 and isn't gray at all.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My Tanner who just turned 11 has been grey since he was about 4. Today his face is totally white and I can start to see grey on his back thru his coat. He has such a sweet sugar face. Tanner is blonde.

My Tucker (bridge kid) was 13 when he passed and he barely had any white on him at all. He had just a little bit under his chin and a few hairs above his eyebrows. He didn't start showing any grey until he was 12. Tucker was a deep red boy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is Tucker's back, it started going grey last year (it looks more white in person)










And here's his face, over the past month or so I've noticed it going more grey:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggie was always a light-med golden, but probably around 4-5 she started graying and now her face is "masky" but her sides are almost snow white. I'll try to get a pic.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a pic I took today of Maggie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> View attachment 103167
> 
> 
> Here's a pic I took today of Maggie.


Oh wow, how old is Maggie?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

She'll be 8 on Sept. 27th.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> View attachment 103167
> 
> 
> Here's a pic I took today of Maggie.


Betty, I'm shocked at how white she's gotten. None of my guys got even near that white (except in the face) until they were twelve. She sure did not have that much white last time I saw her beautiful self. Is Penny getting white?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I put my two red headed bridge boys grayed as seniors in the poll. Barkley's fact didn't gray too much until he was 9 or so, but really took off when he was 11 ish. Beau didn't get gray until about 11 ish. Toby, my lighter golden, whitened up around 5.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My guy started when he was two... 










And now he's got a cute little mask thing going on... he's 3 going on 4.

I have two theories...

His dad was a light golden and it could be the light coloring showing up and getting more predominant as his darker mature color fills in. (yeah right).

He worries too much.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Angelina started between 4 and 5, this past year she really went gray. Here are some pictures for comparison..I cannot control their order so will describe.
Time goes way too fast! 

year 2002, she is 14 months old (and btw just dug up this ball last night! It still squeaks!)

Next one if this works is 2005 (Necklace on her, getting gray around muzzle and eyes).

By 2007 (wearing hat) it is much more pronounced...

From 2010 to 2011 she really looks old and was getting depressed but the new dog has put a new life into her. She acts more like a 2 year old and I have to limit her exercise so she doesn't overdue it. 2010 she is in the poppies with a ball in her mouth, 2011 head shot very grey..


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

This is Danny, taken last month on our vacation in Michigan.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley is 5 1/2 years. Everyone thinks he is a puppy. They are very surprised when I tell them his age. With that said if you look closely you will see the gray hairs coming through. Makes me kind of sad. I don't want him to get older. Wish I could freeze time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Our Smooch started gettting a grey stripe on her back, like a skunk, and her face started getting white at about age 5 or 6.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I was just noticing today how much gray fur Sam has all over his back, up near his shoulder blades especially. You can't really tell unless you are looking close because of his light coloring, but if he was a black dog, he'd be TOTALLY salt and pepper on his back. His face is still completely blonde except for a little lighter/white fur around his nose which has always been there. Sammy will be 4.5 next month.

Dillon though, will be 6 in Feb, and he's still red as ever. Not even a hint of white on his face or anywhere on his body. I always thought he'd get a sugar face very early on and because of his color, that it would be very obvious.. but nothing yet!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Frazier, (RIP Big Guy) got white " Goggles" at age 5. Broke my heart. I cried almost every single month as the time went by to stop those aging hairs..... He was all white in the face ( signature photo) 2 months prior to his passing, with alot of gray hair on his back as well. The Vet always made sweet remarks saying " He's got his distingushed just for men hair" ...... LOL. It's hard watching them gray.....


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought when Blake went grey at 5 that it was way too early. Thanks for the poll so I know he was not so odd.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Aspen started getting a few gray hairs at 6.5; Goldie started getting a few gray hairs at 7


----------

